# Peugeot boxer camper van



## andrej.unuk81 (7 mo ago)

Hi to all

I have peugeot boxer 2.2 hdi 2007 diy camper van. Weight of van is around 3000kg. Total driven 160.000km.
I have problems with black smoke out of exhaust. 
When I prees throttle to midle or more it start to smoke. Smoke is black. Above 1800rpm it produces more smoke then at lowr rpm. If I'm gently with throttle there is no smoke at all. My consumption is around 9l per 100km. It only smoke when accelerating more progressive. 
Exspesaliy I get a lot of smoke on highway when I have to accelerate more quickly. 
I already check injectors, change fuel and air filter, clean air flow sensor, replace exhaust, clean egr valve and collectors, replace glow plugs, new battery, oil and oil filter changed.

Obd2 scanner doesn't show any errors. Engine is running well on idle, van starts even when is cold without any problems on first try. I gues there is no power lost. When van starts there is no smoke. If I press throttle when the van is parked over 1800rpm I get a lot of smoke to.
I can see that if van is cold the amount of smoke is lower.
Where to start? What could be the problem? 
Please I really need some help with this problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF, I think this is really a job for a diesel engineer, we do have some knowledgeable members but it will be hard to diagnose remotely.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Andrej and welcome to the forum. I hope someone can help you with your dirty engine.


----------



## andrej.unuk81 (7 mo ago)

Problem solved 
Someone suggested me to go to highway and drive few kilometers on high rpm.
I did that...15km 4th gear 3500rpm....no more black smoke.
He tell that sometimes you have to do that. Dpf temperature rises and burn out carb and clean it out.

Because it is camper and is constantly under load he suggested to blank egr valve to.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting the solution Andrej. I'd a similar solution to when my MH would go into limp mode - running it at high revs would fix it for a while but it eventually had to be looked at in the garage - sticky DPF. I wasn't aware of any black smoke tho.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You often hear that as a solution but I've not heard any reports of it working, good to know.


----------

